

Ask YC: A good IDE for Python programming? - wr1472

I am trying to get into python programming for the OLPC, and would like to know what a good IDE for it would be? I am an experienced developer so learning the language or OO is not a hurdle (although functional programming will be new but not difficult).<p>My other question is an environment one - the OLPC isn't geared up for full blown dev yet so I plan to develop on an Ubuntu VM and then package up an activity and deploy onto Sugar VM and then OLPC. I'm aware that Sugar Activities need to use custom python libraries but I don't know how I would approach getting those libraries into Ubuntu and whether it would work?<p>Currently looking at wing IDE as an option, I use eclipse a lot and have tried the Jython plug in. I'd like something with code completion and ease of use so not looking for suggestions around Vi or Emacs!
======
astrec
Try Komodo - quite a good package. PyDev is good if you're already an eclipse
user. I hear good things about Kate.

I'm an Emacs user myself - the power is addictive.

~~~
gaius
'Nother vote for Komodo.

~~~
wr1472
thanks I'll look up Komodo.

------
pdubroy
I've done some OLPC development. It's fairly easy to get the environment set
up on Ubuntu, and then you can use whatever dev tools you want:
<http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Sugar_on_Ubuntu_Linux>

Getting Komodo to autocomplete on the Sugar libraries might be non-trivial
though.

------
kngspook
To just answer the headline question, my preferred IDE for Python is TextMate.
But it sounds like that's not really going to suit your needs in this
case...I'm not familiar with OLPC, but vim (or maybe emacs? it's larger) might
be easily usable across all the various platforms it sounds like you're using.

------
pdubroy
Also, if you're familiar with GDB, you might find that PDB gets the job done
for debugging Python. It uses many of the same commands as GDB.

